# variador de velocidad de motor de CC sin PWM



## marissa (Feb 29, 2008)

hola a todos no se si alguien me pudiera ayudar!

quisiera variar la velocidad de un motor de CC sin utilizar PWM, este motor es de 5 volts, pero demandara suficiente corriente como para no utilizar un simple potenciometro, o algun divisor de frecuencia  ...

no tengo ni idea de como lograr entonces variar su velocidad!
podrian ayudarme dandome algunas ideas porfavor!
gracias


----------



## JV (Feb 29, 2008)

Y porque no un PWM? es el mejor metodo que vas a encontrar, mas todavia si demanda mucha corriente, por cierto, no indicas que tanta...


Saludos..


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 29, 2008)

Puedes emplear un potenciometro y un TIP41.


----------



## marissa (Mar 3, 2008)

es que mi aplicacion no me permite utilizar PWM, de hecho fue lo primero que intente, pero me di cuenta que pra ni aplicacion no me sirve:

lo que pasa es que estoy controlando el sentido de giro de un motor de CC con un puente H, pero estos cambios de sentido de giro son muy rapidos,  por lo que al utilizar el PWM como variador de velocidad se empalman las señales y no funciona adecuadamente.

es por eso que quisiera utilizar otro tipo de variador de velocidad!  

lo que hace un PWM en un motor es conmutar de ON a OFF el voltaje de alimentacion, lo que varia el VRMS en el motor y por lo tanto su velocidad, asi que en teoria podria tambien utilizar un simple divisor de voltaje, pero la corriente de 2A que sirculara por la resistencia es muy grande para que la soporte esta misma, 

Y no se me ocurre alguna otra forma de variar el voltaje, y por consiguiente la velocidad!
podrian darme alguna idea porfavor!


----------



## jose_flash (Jun 2, 2008)

pues eso lo que dijo anthony123 un tip41 y un pote ..eso lo hice yo.. y me funciono y eso que el motor era grandee era de una deputadora (CC) el tip hace que el pote no se rompa .. porque segun el post tu tenias pensado poner un potenciometro solo para regular pero como era demasiado Amp.....


----------



## pepechip (Jun 2, 2008)

Puedes utilizar una simple fuente de alimentacion variable.


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 2, 2008)

En el puente H tenes que aplicarle PWM sólo a los switchs superiores, a los inferiores los dejas siempre prendidos. ¿Cómo es tu puente H?


----------

